# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > C/C++ >  bài tập phương trình bậc nhất ba ẩn

## freedomf

Nhờ các bác giải giúp mình bài này với, toán mình hơi kém!

Viết chương trình in ra các bộ nghiệm (x,y,z) của phương trình: 3X+5y+7z=135, với x,y,z>=0

Chỉ có thuật toán cũng được. Cám ơn các bác nhiều!!!

----------


## hiennhan12

Cho 3 vòng *for* chạy từ 0 -> khoảng 50 là vừa , *if (cái đìu kiện)* gòi in ra. Mình nghĩ là thế thui hihihi.

----------


## obsking

nhưng mình ko hiểu cách giải bài này? các bạn giúp với

----------


## sangame

3 vòng *for* lòng nhau , cai *if* ở vòng cúi cùng là xong ấy mà (mình nghĩ là thế mà hok bít đúng hok nữa)

----------


## hajdajgja

```
#include <iostream.h>
 
int main()
{
  int x, y, z;
  for (x=0; x<=50; x++)
    for (y=0; y<=50; y++)
      for (z=0; z<=50; z++)
         if (3*x+5*y+7*z==135)
         {
            cout << "
x = " << x;
            cout << "  y = " << y;
            cout << "  z = " << z;
         }
  return 0;
}
```

----------

